# Bad Boy Catapult



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well finished it last night and tried it out this morning, it looks chunky but fits my hand like a glove, the elastic is powerfull but easy to draw back, it distroid a large sweet tin lid in seconds at 15 yards, 
the elastic starts at the pouch with 6 small bands each side, then finished with 9 at the fork, cheers jeff


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

How does that format - loads of wee bands - compare with the equivalent draw weight of a single band, eg Theraband, for efficiency? I'd have thought there would be a lot of friction in the system. I'm hoping here that the answer is encouraging cos it'd be much cheaper (help ma boab, aye) to just replace individual busted bands than a whole side.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Alex Jacob said:


> How does that format - loads of wee bands - compare with the equivalent draw weight of a single band, eg Theraband, for efficiency? I'd have thought there would be a lot of friction in the system. I'm hoping here that the answer is encouraging cos it'd be much cheaper (help ma boab, aye) to just replace individual busted bands than a whole side.


It is easyer to draw back than my thera band gold, but there does not seem to be too much loss of power, i got the idea from the ones from china, and there does not seem to be any friction, ive been using this idea for over a year with my small cataplut but with a few less band each side, and they take game as big as rabbits, 
the good thing is you only seem to snap one little band at a time, i can do 6 0r 7 catapult out of one bag for £1.50, now thats cheap, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

it looks quite brutal, i like it! how many shots dos the bandset last? do u change singel bands when broken?


----------



## daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

Good idea with the thin rubbers!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> it looks quite brutal, i like it! how many shots dos the bandset last? do u change singel bands when broken?


I dont know how many shot, i just have to change 1 at a time, but if they start snapping i change the lot cos there cheap, but they last ages, i think a lot of small bands will easy outlast 2 big bands, jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Turned out great, shot! Nicely done.







I just picked up a large bag of rubber bands like those the other night. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a good-lucking natural fork.....I am quite impressed with your manly linked bands as well. I'm going to give that a try here in the next few days myself.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a very clever band arrangement, 射擊者. It's cheap, easily available, tuneable and efficient.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks nice.
I think i'm gonna purchase some rubber bands and make a few naturals then sell them for some cash.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

u will wonder how hard it is to find a good branch, and how much work it realy is if a good natural is born







i will go out now and try to find some . i will tell u if successfull


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

That sucks ,


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

and if you do, they aren't all that easy to sell.... at least not for what is fair for the amount of work you put into them.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> u will wonder how hard it is to find a good branch, and how much work it realy is if a good natural is born
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I,m lucky with forks, the trees near me are full of them, sometimes too perfect, you need a few bumps and twists to give them there own character, jeff


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

thats an absolute beast nice work


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 8 or so forks in my trunk right now, but since I have three already made (ones still needs bands), plus a old Wham o I need bands for, Plus my Victor 20. I'm not in a huge rush to start them, I think I'll just let them dry a little more instead of using the micro.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it. This is a really tuff looking weapon.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> u will wonder how hard it is to find a good branch, and how much work it realy is if a good natural is born
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I,m lucky with forks, the trees near me are full of them, sometimes too perfect, you need a few bumps and twists to give them there own character, jeff
[/quote]

few down this way!


----------

